# Metallic noise in TTS - passenger side



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm hearing an intermittent metallic vibe/rattle on passenger side (TTS, left hand drive) when engine is around 950rpm, so just above the idle rpms. Shows up mainly right after car start to move - any ideas?
Cheers


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

It's your soundakator thing that amplifies the engine noise..mine does the same, it's worse in cold weather. Seems to be a bit of a lottery if your TTS will do it or not and there's been people take theirs back to Audi and they have been unable to fix it.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks.
Do you think disconnecting that thing or tuning it down by coding would solve the issue?
Car has warranty btw - just wanted to ask what to look for in case of dispute with service...


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

I believe turn it off via the coding fixes the issue, personally I just put up with it.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thx, I'll check it with Audi at the next occasion. I need to address the squeaky window issue anyway.
If no mechanical fix there, I'll either disable it or learn to ignore the noise
Cheers


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Soundaktor problems should be pretty easy to fix, it's just below the cowl attached to the bottom of the windshield... If you've had your windshield replaced they might just not have secured it right or you didn't use OEM glass...


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

i turned my soundakator off with coding ising odb11


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for feedback guys. There is one thing though makes me rethink if it's a soundaktor problem. The intensity of soundaktor noise should depend on the drive mode. After some checks today it seems to be same for dynamic, comfort and other modes. No change whatsoever.
Another observation (I'm not sure though - it's something I have to verify) is that this resonance is less pronounced or even gone after the machine is heated up properly.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sure you're not just hearing the cold engine? This engine does "tick" quite a bit when cold (more than any car I've had), and personally I notice this cold ticking most right above the idle RPM maybe to 2000...


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Definitely not...that's my 3rd EA888 and I know all the clicks and vibes it makes  
Sounds seems to be emitted somewhere from/through the dashboard. Pinning such noises is tricky, but I am /was guessing it's coming from passenger side. My impression was that it could be something with air distribution / vents.
Anyhow could be that, could be soundaktor or other gizmo...if there is no "typical issue" you guys had already, I think it's for service folks to sot out.
Thanks for your thoughts ppl!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Definitely could be the HVAC, it's all behind the glove box basically. Can you give any more specifics? It's RPM-based? You said mainly when cold... Does going over bumps make it sound? Biggest help would be for you to confirm that it's either from the interior or engine compartment...


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

It's a metallic sound. Sounds like a loose piece of metal rattling at a specific frequency.
Shows up each time the machine is started, at 900-1000 rpm.
It's consistent (each start, same rpm, just above idle).
Comes (most likely) from dashboard in passenger area (right side in my case).
Usually gone after 30min or so ride (it's however not a rock-solid value/observation).
Bumps: sometimes there is a similar "cling" coming out but it could be related or not.
Car was never repaired, glass is original.

Behind the glove box we have the fan and pollen filter box.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I fixed this noise with a bit of foam padding.. 
Removed the scuttle and wipers and gained access... The actuator is bolted onto a flimsy bracket. Added the padding/foam and no noise anymore.

Audi wanted the car for 5 days to rip out the seats and dashboard !! Took me 15 mins :lol:


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

jhoneyman said:


> I fixed this noise with a bit of foam padding..
> Removed the scuttle and wipers and gained access... The actuator is bolted onto a flimsy bracket. Added the padding/foam and no noise anymore.
> 
> Audi wanted the car for 5 days to rip out the seats and dashboard !! Took me 15 mins :lol:


Sounds interesting - do you have some pics or know of a video that would show it?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

A small update: the noise actually does not go away after engine is hot.
I've tried to get to soundactor, removed the engine bay gasket, but the trim under the wipers is rather stiff and does not allow much move. I guess I'd have to remove wiper arms from shafts, and that's not a thing I'd do with a car under warranty. Hate to go with it to service (don't have too much time to let them go trial-n-error) but I guess I'm getting out of options here.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I had similar issue with my TT. Metallic rattle/noise was coming from under passenger side seat and only at certain RPMs.

1) First occurrence was after I've changed downpipe and it was in contact with heat shielding. I could hear metallic noise at certain RPMs. Easy to fix just by re-attaching/securing heat shielding and can happen with OEM downpipe also (heat shielding attachment from factory is not very good)

2) Second occurence was after I have returned old OEM downpipe back (before selling the car). Almost same noise, sometimes very prominent, sometimes not. Sometimes it went away after engine became hot, sometimes not. Extremely annoying. Went to Audi, they took my car in for a day and returned it to me saying that this is a known issue and they even have a TPI for it that states that this is normal. Their explanation was that under certain conditions exhaust gasses creates resonant vibrations that results in this rattle. It is pretty common issue with S3, you can google 'wastegate rattle'. It affects current and previous gen. engines.

The only way to fix wastegate rattle on last gen. engine that I am aware of is to change downpipe to bigger one. It seems like bigger diameter downpipe changes air flow/pressure so that it does not resonates. It also depends on outside air temp. and humidity.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Shaninnik said:


> I had similar issue with my TT. Metallic rattle/noise was coming from under passenger side seat and only at certain RPMs.
> 
> 1) First occurrence was after I've changed downpipe and it was in contact with heat shielding. I could hear metallic noise at certain RPMs. Easy to fix just by re-attaching/securing heat shielding and can happen with OEM downpipe also (heat shielding attachment from factory is not very good)
> 
> ...


Lots of good info - Thanks!!!


----------

